# Ilya Efimov Modern Bass. OUT NOW !



## Efimov (Jan 10, 2013)

MODERN BASS. 

http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/modern-bass.html







* 3.5 Gb ncw compression format
* 3940 samples, 24 bit, 44.1 KHz
* Up to 12 velocity layers, 21 frets on each string with round-robin algorithm
* FINGERED, SLAP and PALM-MUTE in one patch
* Different natural legato for FINGER, SLAP and PALM-MUTE articulations
* THUMB and POP slap articulation, with Auto and Manual selection
* Auto and Manual String and Position Selection
* Attack control
* Slide-up, Flageolets, X-notes (two modes for x-note performance)
* Repetition keys for X-notes and last articulations
* Realistic glissando note-to-note
* Gliss-FX
* AMP cabinet and Bass tone effects
* Multiple FX and Noises (strokes, fret noises, releases)

Samples premium class custom 5-string bass guitar from F-BASS factory. 

Demo tracks
Sun December
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/media/audio/IE_Modern_Bass_-_Sun_December.mp3[/mp3]
Bass part from Sun December
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/media/audio/Sun_December_Bass_solo.mp3[/mp3]
Night Club
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/media/audio/IE_Modern_Bass_-_Night_Club.mp3[/mp3]
Winter Road
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/media/audio/IE_Modern_Bass_-_Winter_Road.mp3[/mp3]

99 euro


----------



## Efimov (Feb 4, 2013)

Demo tracks are available to listen


----------



## rpmusic (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov Modern Bass. Releases this week !*

Wow! Absolutely the best bass I've heard and I own all of the "usual suspects!" Can't wait for this release.

Can you give me an idea of the CPU load compared to something like "Trilian?"

Thanks!


----------



## Efimov (Feb 6, 2013)

*The Modern Bass out now ! *

One more demo track is available.
Winter Road
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/media/audio/IE_Modern_Bass_-_Winter_Road.mp3[/mp3]

MIDI files of the tracks you can also download on our website in audioplayer. (Download MIDI)


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 6, 2013)

That sounds beautiful, Ilya. Congratulations on the release


----------



## Efimov (Feb 8, 2013)

There was some confusion related to the launching of the new site, and some confusion with the prices. We have already returned price difference to customers who have purchased yesterday. 
So normal Modern Bass price is 99 eur.
I'm sorry about this mess. This was not a marketing test. Trust me. 
In any case I think this is good news


----------



## Justus (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweeeet sound!
I especially like the muted short notes.


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds great! Love that slap sound in Winter Road!  Also nice groovy song!

Marco


----------



## shakuman (Feb 10, 2013)

It sounds awesome! Congrats Ilya.. =o


----------



## JoelS (Feb 10, 2013)

I just bought this last night, and I must say I'm very pleased with it. It actually works well in metal, too. You can get a sound kind of like D.D. Verni from Overkill using the slap/pop articulation and a little amplification.

That said, I'd love it if you did a picked bass with a focus on lots of round robin on the low end for the kind of repeated note runs used in metal a lot. Or something like the Dream Audio Tools guys did with recorded tempo sync'd repetition.

I really like this Modern Bass, though. It's very playable, has convincing articulations, and the scripting makes it easy to get good results quickly.


----------



## maxfish (May 14, 2013)

New track with Modern Bass. Special Thanks Tanya Gulyaeva and Alexandr Ostrovsky
*Tanya Gulyaeva Private Collection - Portuguese Women 
*[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/file/music/portuguese-women.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## rpmusic (May 15, 2013)

Just purchased and I have to say, it's the best bass VI that I have - and I have most of the usual suspects (Trillian, NI Scarbee and others).

It will take a bit memorizing the key switching for all of the articulations but the beauty of this instrument is that Im absolutely not limited to any playing style or articulation. Also, in conjunction with Toontrack's EZ-Mix bass presets, it's an "all bass to all people" VI.

Well done guys and btw, I'm currently working on Tokyo Disney's 2013 Halloween Parade and this bass and your accordion will be in the final tracks. Just great stuff.

Thanks for making me sound good!


----------



## lucky909091 (May 15, 2013)

@rpmusic: you have "most of the usual suspects"...

Is this bass comparable with Chris Hein bass?


----------



## rpmusic (May 15, 2013)

lucky909091 @ Wed May 15 said:


> @rpmusic: you have "most of the usual suspects"...
> 
> Is this bass comparable with Chris Hein bass?



Ah, you would hit the one that I don't have - so, I can't compare. I can tell you that they've pretty much covered everything with this one. Only been using it for a day now but so far, it's exceptional.


----------



## Diffusor (May 15, 2013)

Seeming how this is called "Modern Bass" it sure would be nice to get some "modern" sounding demos other than the current old school elevator/porn music demos.


----------



## Efimov (May 15, 2013)

What kind of music do you mean? For example, some modern music is full of retro sounds  maxfish`s track isn`t a demo. This track is only shows MB library sounds in this mix. You can listen another tracks in top of this topic


----------



## Diffusor (May 17, 2013)

Efimov @ Wed May 15 said:


> What kind of music do you mean? For example, some modern music is full of retro sounds  maxfish`s track isn`t a demo. This track is only shows MB library sounds in this mix. You can listen another tracks in top of this topic



I was half just joking around. But it would be nice to hear some demos that are rock, metal, pop, indie etc. All the demos are sort of in the lounge jazzy sort of vein.


----------



## maxfish (May 22, 2013)

will soon be a demo of rock music =o with a new bass


----------



## tmm (May 27, 2013)

What's the lowest sampled note?


----------



## Winslow (May 28, 2013)

It's a five string bass - so the lowest note is B0.
You can find all that information in the manual: http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/modern-bass.html

I bought the bass 2 weeks ago and I really like it!!!


----------



## tmm (May 28, 2013)

Well, lowest on a 5-string bass is only B0 if you don't tune it any lower. The current sample lib I'm working with is sampled down to E0, and I've written my parts accordingly.


----------

